# Compile Open Source Program in x64



## supanatral (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a program called FilmRedux and it's open source. I'm wondering how easy it is to compile in 64bit instead of 32? I only see the ability to compile with the i386 architecture.

If it get's complicated, just say so because I'm not necessarily a programmer and probably won't understand very well.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 8, 2009)

XCode, by default, opens in 32-bit mode.  You can turn this off in the "Get Info" window for XCode, and perhaps that will let you select a 64-bit system as the target.

Here is more info on how to add 64-bit architecture platforms to the build:

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...onceptual/64bitPorting/building/building.html


----------

